# Trying right after a MMC



## LifeAfterDepo

I'm so confused!!! I hate not feeling "in control" of my cycle!

I don't have a clue what day I am on. Except a few days ago super sore boobs kicked in. Like to the point where I'm dreading taking my bra off. My CM and CP all indicate post ovulatory. And we've been doing every other day for like two weeks, the SMEP thing I guess you could call it!! HMMMM. 

I know this never happens pre ovulation so, I have a glimmer of hope!

I keep waiting to wake up with nausea and yawn every 5 seconds, I sure hope!!!

Any encouraging stories about success right after a MMC!?


----------



## HomeEdMom

Just wanted to reply here ..... I've never conceived right after MMC but I'm hoping this time I will. Have you an update for us yet?


----------



## ItsAWonder

I did conceive right after my chemical. Unfortunately that turned out to be a MMC (not b/c I got pg so quickly. It just was what it was). After MMC I waited two cycles. Tried in August BFN, tried this month BFP.

So, not right after my MMC but only 2 cycles of trying. Hoping this one is healthy!


----------



## ljo1984

I had a mmc with my first baby at 13 weeks and tried straight away- bfp on second cycle. I've just mmc again at 10 weeks and will be TTC straight away so baby dust all around for rainbow babies. Xx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hi all:flower:

I had my second MC on Tuesday, and a CP on 1/7/13..

I'm hoping to try again this cycle.... And I've added the following supplements into my diet....

All along I've taken a prenatal and folic acid, now I've added in B Complex, and CoQ10. I've heard good things about these supplements so I'm hoping they'll help my little bean stick good!!!

I was wondering what is everyone experience with the first cycle after MC...

What did you count as CD1..... I'm counting Tuesday, (the day I know I passed my little bean), but I've heard that we must wait until my hcg is back below 20 before I can start counting and planning? As off yesterday my HG was 49. I've another blood text in a week.... 

Was you cycle longer after a MC?

Did you ovulate as usual? I usually O around CD 21/22... But my cycles have always been 33/34 days...

Should I ask my GP for any tests? 

Should I start taking aspirin? 

I'm sorry for the questions, but I would appreciate any advice...

Xxxxxx


----------



## MrsBigMc785

First and most importantly, sorry for everyone's loss. I also had a missed m/c on 9/23 and it broke my heart. Our angels are all playing together. 

Are all of the rest of you pretty regular? I am scared my AF will never show as I only had 2 between this pregnancy and my DD. They were both withdrawal bleeds from Provera. I almost feel defeated by the idea of not being able to try again immediately.


----------



## ljo1984

I passed baby on Sunday after taking tablets, however for last three days I've been passing chunks of placenta a test I took on tues was still very +ve whic makes sense if placenta still in there. I've got some tests to pick up from the post office today and will presume my cycle starts when it's -ve. I retained a small piece of placenta after d&c with first, I passed this after a week and then tests were -ve within a couple of days after. So I'm planning to test out the hcg then reset my fertility monitor when I hit -ve, my body will probably do what it wants so no idea when I'd ovulate, when I had a chemical in nov '10 I was a week late in ovulating :-(


----------



## Mumtodogs

I had my 2nd mc in July and got a BFP one month later, no AF in between. I'm now 9w+3 and bubba has little heartbeat which I saw at scan.... It can happen. Good luck. X


----------



## ljo1984

Got some more tests today and still +ve. The only time in TTC you want a -ve :-(


----------



## MrsBigMc785

I know you're feeling about those damn positives. Lol! I have never in my life wanted it to be negative as bad as I do right now. Hopefully it will happen soon for both of us though.


----------



## MrsBigMc785

Sofaqueen, I would just keep asking for beta tests until your hcg hits 0. Doesn't seem like you need much else done.  Once that zero hits your cycle will start to return to normal. Be glad you have regular periods at least!  And if you are really trying again you can always grab some opks to maximize your chances. :dust: Good luck!


----------



## ljo1984

Mrsbigmc how far along was you?


----------



## ljo1984

Oh ad had to cancel my Monday MW appointment for Monday :-( nearly cried whe the receptionist was saying she was so sorry and to take care of myself! I have my scan appointment (dating) on 17th, couldn't face two phone calls in one day.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

MrsBigMc785 said:


> Sofaqueen, I would just keep asking for beta tests until your hcg hits 0. Doesn't seem like you need much else done.  Once that zero hits your cycle will start to return to normal. Be glad you have regular periods at least!  And if you are really trying again you can always grab some opks to maximize your chances. :dust: Good luck!

Hi :flower:
I've another hcg test next Wednesday....did a cheapie test there, and it was negative, and bleeding has all but stopped...just a bit of brown spotting.

I've chatted OH about trying again, and he is happy to follow my lead! I've explained that he'll probably get a moments notice, I usually judge when I O by my EWCM, which is usually CD 20/21! 

I've no way of even guesstimating when I might O this time, or even if I will!

I'm a mixed bag of emotions today....


----------



## MrsBigMc785

ljo - I was 8w4d and found out at almost 10w. I forced an appt with my doc bc I knew something was wrong. :-( Sorry about the pain of having to cancel that appt. It sucks. :hugs: I'm not looking forward to going to the OB on Wednesday bc it will be the first time I've been there since the u/s confirming my m/c.

Sofa - :BFN: is always a good thing at this point. Lol! Now, you will know that your :BFP: is positive when you get it!! 

I have a small victory to report today. I have a squinter +hpt this morning and this afternoon and a -opk. I am so excited because now I will know when I am actually ovulating! If I ever do... :-/


----------



## ljo1984

Aw same here! I was 9+6 and had a dream I'd lost baby, I found hb on my Doppler at 8+5 and 6 but hadn't listened since as I got paranoid if I couldn't find it with my youngest. But tried after that dream and nothing so went for a private scan and I knew what I was gonna see :-( (I knew with my first mmc too) they said it measured 8+5 but must have been 8+6 onwards cause I'd heard hb the morning I was 8+6. I then had to have a repeat scan at early preg unit when I was 10+1 then took the tablets and had my baby 10+2. Hopefully we'll get our -ve's soon and quickly followed by our rainbows. Xx


----------



## LifeAfterDepo

Hi girls!!

RAINBOW ON BOARD!!!

I got a FAINT FAINT FAINT BFP on Weds. Estimated 7-8dpo. Immediately called ob, got a beta done. Got home, took FRER and it was FAINT!
Later that evening we saw a double rainbow!!!!!

Yesterday, beta came back at 7! 

It has to start somewhere!

IC this morning darkest yet! Had another beta drawn just now. Nurse said when they got the 7 back they looked at eachother like WOW was that caught early or what!

Tomorrow will be 4wk since MMC bleeding.

IT CAN HAPPEN!!!!


----------



## ljo1984

Congratulations. Xx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

LifeAfterDepo said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> RAINBOW ON BOARD!!!
> 
> I got a FAINT FAINT FAINT BFP on Weds. Estimated 7-8dpo. Immediately called ob, got a beta done. Got home, took FRER and it was FAINT!
> Later that evening we saw a double rainbow!!!!!
> 
> Yesterday, beta came back at 7!
> 
> It has to start somewhere!
> 
> IC this morning darkest yet! Had another beta drawn just now. Nurse said when they got the 7 back they looked at eachother like WOW was that caught early or what!
> 
> Tomorrow will be 4wk since MMC bleeding.
> 
> IT CAN HAPPEN!!!!


Woohoo!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Keep us updated!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsBigMc785

Woot for you :BFP:!!!! I am so excited and jealous!! Lmao. Best of luck to you! You must keep us updated!


----------



## LifeAfterDepo

72hr IC progression looking good!!! 

I pretty much would never eat a burger w/o mayo, last night we BBQ'd and I took one bite and gagged, had to spit it out. Settled for a piece of cookie cake. Feel nauseated this morning. BBs still sore.

Anxious for beta #2 and progest level!!

Baby dust to you all!!


----------



## MrsBigMc785

I am so excited for you LifeAfterDepo!! You give us all hope!  I finally had a negative O test yesterday and this morning (but I had a positive one last night). And now I am getting pink tinged ewcm. Our bodies are so crazy it's hard to be hopeful that we will conceive again. But you are living proof!


----------



## ljo1984

My pregnancy test is still very dark! Stupid body :-( 
Still bleeding heavy ish and very dark blood, feel like my uterus has been used to play football then put back in! Feel really heavy and bruised. 
Ordered some opk's to use along side my monitor when my hcg finally buggers off :-( 
Knowing my luck I'll probably end up back in hospital with +ve tests at 3 week needing a d&c or something crappy like that grrrrrrr.


----------



## LifeAfterDepo

That's why I am sharing my experiences with you all. I'm still im complete shock we conceived right after a mmc. Yesterday made 4w. 

Here are some things we did:
PreSeed is awesome, we used it as directed like twice if I felt dry but mainly just used a dab here and there.
I tried a soft cup. Key word is tried. I panicked trying to remove it. Never again!
Still on my prenatal with folic acid and DHA supplement.
I did start a baby aspirin as directed by my ob.
I've been charting and know that sore BBs and my CP/CM are always spot on. 
I didn't really get EWCM this time but look where I'm at now!
It mainly became watery/slippery. The creamy disappeared for maybe 24-48 hours for the watery, then right back to creamy and CP changed. 
I used IC opks that got dark but never comparable to control line. Once those BBs got sore, I knew I O'd. 
Started IC hpt's last weekend. I knew it was way early but I was determined to catch my pumpkin in the making early this time (clearly with my initial beta of 7!)
Then last Weds I got a line so faint I was skeptical. But those IC hpts are stark white usually. So I called doc to get beta ordered, told hubs, got beta drawn, picked up frer, it was positive too! That's when I really started to believe it. And I estimate that day was 8-9dpo.

It's all up to higher beings and fate now. All I can do is be precautious and hope for the best.
As you can see I didn't get EWCM, didn't get a positive OPK and am proudly 4w pregnant!!!

There is a lot of hope, don't give up just because you don't have a textbook cycle. Another thing that gave us a big chance is my husband and I agreed every other day we BD. You have to be open with your DH and explain what is going on, even if he runs into the closet to hide, you stand outside that door and preach it! (LOL DH didn't do that but sometimes I know I drove him crazy, but he wants this badly too)

::hugs::


----------



## ljo1984

Got to love a bit of pre seed! I nearly threw mine out a few week back too, but something stopped me I must have known I'd need it!!! Xx


----------



## teacup

Hi everyone! I recently miscarried my first pregnancy, here is my short story:

I went for an early ultrasound because of spotting and the sac only measured 5mm at 6 weeks 5 days. I had a second ultrasound scheduled for 10 days later to check baby had grown, but started bleeding heavily last Saturday (7 weeks 2 days). Spotting stopped on Wednesday and OH and I are TTC straight away. Ultrasound on Friday confirmed I had miscarried, and that my body naturally passed everything and my uterus was back to normal.​
Planning to get pregnant again is helping me with the grief, trying to look to the future and hold onto the hope we may conceive again soon. I started doing opks, and the one last night was *almost* positive! Not sure if 10 days after miscarriage is a normal time to ovulate, but we BD'd just in case. :thumbup: I'll be testing again this evening to see if I get a strong positive opk. 

Good luck ladies! I hope we all get our forever rainbow babies soon. :hugs:

Congratulations to LifeAfterDepo! :happydance: Sending sticky vibes, have a healthy and happy pregnancy! xxx


----------



## MrsBigMc785

Still praying for your sticky baby LifeAfterDepo. Now that I have consistently negative opks I am feeling a lot better!! We can all do this! There are little ones in heaven just waiting to be sent down to all of us. Don't lose hope.


----------



## ljo1984

Have you had a -ve hpt too? Mine are still very strong +ve so think I'll be a little while to go yet :-( I've ordered opk's though for when they do -ve.


----------



## MrsBigMc785

My hpts are FAINT positives. Like, I have to squint to see them. I would think they were negative if I was hoping for a positive. So, I am not quite there yet...but close. Used a CBD with Weeks and got 1-2 weeks. So, somewhere between 25-200. Not too bad. Soon. Very soon. Hopefully yours will get faint soon. Mine went from being very strong to very faint overnight. I am cd12. What day are you on?


----------



## LifeAfterDepo

Update!

Beta #2 = 42!!! (48 hours from Beta #1 = 7)

Progesterone 11.8 (**ladies be careful with progesterone # comparison, some people use different units of measurement which may make you freak out!**)

Doc doesn't think I need progesterone supplements. Said I can take 100mg oral once daily if it makes me feel better. I'm waiting to go in tomorrow to talk to him about it more. 

So far, looking good!!!!!


----------



## ljo1984

I'm 9 days from when I delivered the baby, but placenta was 7 days and more 6days ago. But my symptoms were disappearing before my medical management so presume they were dropping slowly beforehand. So hopefully tests will start fading this week then (crosses everything and says a quick prayer!!!!) 

Thinking of getting some iron supplements (spatone) cause I'm still bleeding same as I was last week, quite thick and dark bleeding, maybe that's the reason I'm feeling so run down.


Fantastic news on your bloods  congratulations. Xxx


----------



## MrsBigMc785

Sheesh. All that bleeding has to be hard on your body. Are they sure there are no retained products?


----------



## ljo1984

They won't do anything until I still have +ve tests after 3 week! Today it's slowed right down to bloody ewcm type of stuff.


----------



## MrsBigMc785

That's good then! Glad to hear it seems to be laying off. I bled for about six days and felt like that was an eternity. Then 2 days after I stopped I got brown EWCM...but I could swear I was ovulating. But, it's so hard to tell with everything our bodies go through. Ya know?


----------



## MrsBigMc785

Well, my journey with Clomid begins.


----------



## LifeAfterDepo

Just an update. Got my labs from yesterday back. Beta 573 and prog 19.4!! Today makes 4w5d! 

Keep on trying girls!!!


----------



## ljo1984

:-( so wish we could get hcg bloods done here!! I'd kill to know what mine are at! Sick of seeing bfp's day after day! Ordered opk's on Monday and there still not here yet say dispatched same day grrrrrr.


----------



## MrsBigMc785

ljo - Hopefully they will get to you soon! I know that feeling. It is so frustrating. Fingers crossed you will wake up tomorrow and have a BFN.


----------



## Mummy2aStar

Hello.. im hoping someone somewhere can help. Last week i found out i had a MMC.. this was my first MMC but my 4th miscarriage (previously ive just bled and knew it was over.) This has effected me really bad because i feel like my body has tricked me into thinking i was going to be ok.. (had bad sickness, symptoms etc) Anyways..Now i would like to give TTC a go.. however... around 7 months ago I was diagnosed with PCOS, which was a relief as i've had problems with ovulation and my periods for years. Im also over weight, by about 3 1/2 stone.. my point is.. i want to try again asap.. but i also want some some advice on how to get my body in control of the PCOS, found out the best way to loose some weight and what have other people done to get pregnant with PCOS. I just dont know if i could loose another baby, esp a MMC i think it would break me ..sorry for rambling x


----------



## ljo1984

MrsBigMc785 said:


> ljo - Hopefully they will get to you soon! I know that feeling. It is so frustrating. Fingers crossed you will wake up tomorrow and have a BFN.

My friend is getting married tomorrow so I've not tested this morning, I'm leaving the house in an hour as picking up dress with her then off to hotel where I will be until after the wedding so won't be testing for another 48 hours  I'm hoping that will be long enough to show me a lighter line. They are 10 miu I have so very sensitive and although the lines are still dark at time limit there taking longer all the time to process so hoping that means levels are dropping but would like lighter lines also now! I've reset my fertility monitor I day 5 and usually starts asking for sticks day 9, so see how that goes. X


----------



## ljo1984

Opk's just arrived so quickly did one before I leave and the test came up that quick and strong there was hardly any left for control line :-(
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/B6B12FD9-73AD-4A69-BA55-CEBC22D4B9F5-3649-000002FA6754B2DE_zpsac0053b6.jpg

Question is how long mrsbig did your take to go -ve and were they like this when you still had strong bfp's? X


----------



## slg76

Hi all. Good to see you both, MrsBigMc and Teacup. 

Congratulations to lifeafterdepo!! I'm so excited for you. I loved reading that your beta numbers are going up. Whoo-hoo!

I am in the middle of a mmc. I'm 9 weeks, baby stopped developing at 6 weeks, no bleeding yet. 

Yesterday I ordered a big box of opk and hpt. I'm ready to get going again ASAP. I've already had a chat with my fertility doctor and she is on board with getting right back on meds.


----------



## MrsBigMc785

ljo - It took me 2 weeks from my d&c to get negative opks and 2 days after that to get negative hpts. It was weird. I had VERY positive opks one day and then the next day I took 3 and they were all VERY negative. I was having faint positive hpts at the time. Then I tested a couple of days later twice and both were clearly negative. Everyday I am getting negative opks now. Yesterday and today they are a little darker though. So, I am wondering if my body is starting to do its thing again. Lol!

Slg - So good to see you again. It's nice to see someone else who is having to bounce between forums just as I am. Are you waiting for a natural m/c or are you using any medical intervention? I don't blame you for being ready to go ASAP. That's how I felt. And I am glad that your fertility doctor is on the same page as you. That makes a huge difference!

LifeAfterDepo - You must keep us updated! I am so happy to hear that everything seems to be going perfectly!


----------



## ljo1984

Mmmmm so I suppose I'm looking at it that I passed baby two week on Sunday but my placenta didn't come away until the wed and thurs so I suppose really that was the date it completed so I'm only just over a week :-( urgh even longer to wait then! I so hate this game! X


----------



## MrsBigMc785

I don't blame you. I hated that wait too. Yea, the doctor told me that you start counting on the day that your miscarriage was complete. For me, that was the day of my d&c.

Also, if you wanted to check and see where your HCG levels are, buy one of the CBD with Weeks hpts. That way you can know how close you are to them being out of your system. That's what I did since my doctor wasn't checking.


----------



## slg76

Yes, I am waiting for a natural mc. At least that is my plan. It's been three weeks since baby stopped developing and I have yet to even spot. My fertility doctor will do an hcg once a week so we can watch it drop and then do an ultrasound to make sure everything is out. 

The wait is hard! I know that really a couple weeks is nothing but I'm so anxious to have my baby. I would rather that my kids not have too much of an age gap. My daughter is just over 3 now.


----------



## MrsBigMc785

Slg- I don't blame you for that. I wanted all of my kids close together too. My other 2 are about 2 years apart and I don't want to stray to far from that this time around. Hopefully, you will be finished with this soon and can start trying again! :0)


----------



## BrownieBaby

Is it ok if I join in too? I had a D&C yesterday and keen to try asap. So should I expect -ve pregnancy tests after around 2 weeks? I've had hardly any bleeding so hoping thats a good sign?

It took us almost 2 years to conceive and was on 4th cycle of clomid when we got our BFP. Unfortunately it was diagnosed as a BO (twins). 

I had irregular cycles before so worried I wont ovulate for ages or not at all :/


----------



## slg76

Hi Browniebaby. So sorry about your loss. It took me close to two years of trying last time and I used Femara. If you are worried about ovulating you should talk to your doctor about using Ovidrel. Are you familiar with it? It's a shot that forces your body to ovulate. I rarely ovulate without it. Oh wait, do you mean you won't ovulate to start this next cycle? Your doctor can help with that too. A drug for everything these days!!


----------



## MrsBigMc785

Welcome Brownie! I am sorry for your loss! Slg is right though. There are so many options to help you ovulate so that you can try again. I had never used anything for help with conception, but I ovulate RARELY. So, my doc is giving me Provera to start my cycle before we begin my Clomid journey. 

Everyone is different as for as the hpts go. I have seen some women on here take up to 6 weeks for negatives. Mine came around 2 weeks which I think is the average.


----------



## tamzing

Hi everyone! hope it's okay I join in on this thread. I just registered after browsing the forum and realizing what a great support network this is. I just started TTC, became pregnant on cycle #2, and unfortunately at 12 weeks found out it was non-viable.. stopped developing prior to 8 weeks apparently. I elected to have a D&C as I knew continuing the waiting game for it to happen naturally would just prolong the emotional suffering for me. 

Although, to take the positives out of the situation, it seems like I've had an absolutely amazing recovery from the D&C...hardly any bleeding afterwards (just spotting for two days), tested negative on home pregnancy test shortly after, and tested positive on ovulation test 2 weeks after the procedure! So fingers crossed. I have always been extremely regular (27 day cycle on the dot) so I'm hopeful my body is getting into the old groove already. :)

Doc said it's easier to wait at least one cycle to date the pregnancy but said she's had plenty of people get pregnant right after D&C without a period, so I'm hoping maybe I'll join that list? Either way we are very hopeful for the future. 

Baby dust and fingers crossed for everyone here :)


----------



## slg76

Hi tamazing. Glad to have you here. thanks for your story about your D&C. I've been thinking all day about going in next week for an aspiration to speed things along. My doctor offers an in-office procedure with just a local anesthetic on the cervix. Sounds less invasive than D&C. 

So exciting that you are already cycling again. I plan to try naturally to catch that very first ovulation and if that doesn't work I'll go back on my fertility meds.


----------



## tamzing

Thanks for the lovely welcome Sara. :) I have been doing my absolute best to keep positive in this situation. I have to say I was really alarmed when I found out... pregnancy stopped developing prior to week 8, so it was just doing nothing? in my body for over a month. It's a bit ..hmmm, freaky? I knew from research that miscarriage is rather common but had no idea that something could be wrong and not make it known for so long. So this has been quite the learning experience. And at the same time, it's really reinforced for me to find the positive out of each situation and life in general. 

I don't have many people I know who have experienced a miscarriage (at 25, most of my social group of friends are not yet trying for children) so it's great to find such a great support network online.


----------



## slg76

I also was not familiar with missed miscarriage until I had one! I have learned so much about embryo development and miscarriage in the last month. I would rather not have learned it but it is interesting. I've read stories where the mc wasn't detected for a few months. My body doesn't seem to be figuring out that something is wrong and it's been close to a month now. 

Since I've told friends and family about my mc I have had lots of support and so many people tell me their own mc stories. I knew it was common but it's just not a topic that comes up in conversation. I love these forums, I'm glad you found us!


----------



## MrsBigMc785

Welcome Tamzing! I elected for a d&c after my missed miscarriage. I remember telling the doctor that I just wanted the baby out. It was very emotionally stressful for me. I am 23, close to your age, and the concept of miscarriage is very taboo in my community. So, finding these forums was a major lifesaver.  I am glad to hear your cycles are back to normal! Hopefully you caught your rainbow. I am 3 weeks out now and still no ovulation.

Slg - If you have the d&e, let me know. I will be praying for you. I couldn't go through an office procedure. The internet produced too many horror stories. Lol! So, don't Google it.


----------



## ljo1984

MrsBigMc785 said:


> I don't blame you. I hated that wait too. Yea, the doctor told me that you start counting on the day that your miscarriage was complete. For me, that was the day of my d&c.
> 
> Also, if you wanted to check and see where your HCG levels are, buy one of the CBD with Weeks hpts. That way you can know how close you are to them being out of your system. That's what I did since my doctor wasn't checking.

I have two cbd tests but really don't want to use them for this, there hidden away for a happy occasion  
Well I've been away for my best friends wedding so have not tested since thurs afternoon. I'm pretty sure I passed a small piece off tissue on fri evening and some more sat morning, nothing since. Looked the same as what I passed a week after my last d&c too. I'm hoping now my tests might sort themselves out, might test later today. Xx


----------



## tamzing

Best wishes to you *slg76*, whatever avenue you choose...will be thinking of you!


----------



## MrsBigMc785

ljo - I don't blame you for wanting to wait to use the CBDs.  Hopefully, that time will come soon!


----------



## hopeforababy

I am still waiting to miscarry naturally after the bad news on Saturday. I don't know how long it takes for it come out and not sure if I should wait or go for a D&C.


----------



## MrsBigMc785

Hope - I am so sorry for you loss! :-( Hopefully your body will catch on soon and you will be able to move on from this experience. We are all here for you.  Are you planning to TTC again right after?

As far as the d&c goes, that's really just a matter of choice. Or, if it goes several weeks, the doc may recommend it to prevent infection. But, it's all about what you want to do. What's best for you emotionally and physically.


----------



## hopeforababy

Thanks MrsBig. I'll give it a week, if I still don't miscarry naturally then I'll go in for the D&C. 

Yes, plan to ttc again. but before that I'll go for a check up first to figure if it's my problem that I can't carry to full term. This is my second MC.

And I'm not sure after the MC how long should I wait to try again.


----------



## MrsBigMc785

Hope - I'm sorry you've had to go through this more than once! Hopefully your doctor will be able to shed some light on the situation.  I know after my d&c, my doctor told us that as soon as I wasn't bleeding I was free to try again. That made me so happy. Lol! But, I have other fertility issues getting in my way. So, we are handling those now. Hopefully, you just had 2 bad eggs and your next baby will be your sticky one.


----------



## slg76

Hi Hopeforababy...
I'm sorry you are going through this. I'm right there with you. I am also trying to wait to mc naturally. It's been about 3 weeks since baby stopped growing. I'm ready to do a d&c and get it over with but my husband is not really on board with that. He has some emotional issues about a d&c. I'm hoping that my body will catch on very soon and take care of it. I'm going to ask for an ultrasound this week so I can see what is going on in there. I had terrible cramps last week but they are gone now with no bleeding. If there is no fetal pole left my hubby is fine with the d&c. I hope that we both get a move on with the bleeding very soon!!


----------



## tamzing

slg and hopeforababy -- best of luck to both of you! It's a hard decision whether to let it pass naturally or do the D&C. My doctor certainly wasn't forcing or pressuring me, but did say (in her opinion) it was the best way to go with a MMC to make sure everything is out. 

But whatever paths you choose -- whether natural or procedure -- you have my support, and fingers crossed that all goes as best as it can. :)


----------



## hopeforababy

Thank you so much for your support and thoughts everyone.

Ya, if it's not meant to be, I'd rather it to be over sooner than later.

Hopefully we all get our rainbow real soon. :) :hugs:


----------



## ljo1984

hopeforababy said:


> I am still waiting to miscarry naturally after the bad news on Saturday. I don't know how long it takes for it come out and not sure if I should wait or go for a D&C.

:-( so sorry, do they not do medical management there where you have tablets that dissolve under your tongue and it speeds the process up (usually MC the same day, mine was 4.5 hours after leaving hospital)
I had d&c after my first mmc, it was the right decision at the time for me, it's a quick operation. I did prefer the medial management this time as I didn't want to wait around for nature (I was maid of honour this weekend for my friend and could of very well happened then if left) but I also wanted a peaceful entrance to the world for my little bean. I so hope nature doesn't keep you hanging around too long. I hate that we all have this to go through :-(


Eta I was also told after d&c there is no reason to TTC straight away, I wast told anything this time! When I was a student nurse on gyne they used to give out leaflets that said 3 cycles!! Ridiculous, and I presume no advice just underpins the fact it's upto you and there is no reason TTC straight after loss


----------



## slg76

My reproductive endocrinologist says that I can TTC right after a D&C. She actually said she will put me back on fertility drugs the first cycle. The only thing she told me to avoid was tampons for a couple weeks because your cervix might be sensitive.


----------



## MrsBigMc785

I was told that as soon as the bleeding stopped post d&c, we could try. So, I think all doctors feel differently and I know a lot of it has to do with being able to date a new pregnancy. I certainly wasn't going to wait. Lol! So, I am glad my doctor didn't try to make me. I am still hoping this will be over soon for the two of you so that you can get on with TTC again.


----------



## ljo1984

Tests seem fainter today again, I've also lost more small bits of tissue again, I'm wondering if my levels have got to a point where my body realised I'm not actually pregnant any more and it's letting go of the clinging on bits. My opk lady night was neg but both I've took today are positive again, which I know I'm not cause no symptoms and usually get pains so it's still hcg related, I'm hoping so much that maybe I'll ovulate next week on 35th, out wedding anniversary. X


----------



## tamzing

It's crazy just how much conflicting information is out there! My doctor said it's best to wait one cycle for dating purposes, but admitted she's had a ton of patients get pregnant right away (no AF) - and had wonderful pregnancies. I took that as my OK to start TTC. (lol!) I've read some people being told 1 month, 3 months...read an article that the World Health Organization states 6 months?! 

Right now, based on the positive ovulation test, I'm in the two week wait period..so hoping to see either BFP (that would be fantastic!) OR AF in the coming week. I would be a little disappointed in the latter but that's OK, new cycle to try again. Stay positive and much love out to everyone here.


----------



## slg76

Tamazing,
I have seen all those recommendations and after very careful consideration I have decided to do whatever the heck I want :haha:
I will be ttc on that first ovulation. Of course if you are dating by lmp you would need a period but we all check for ovulation anyway which is a more accurate way to date a pregnancy anyhow. 
I say go for it :headspin:


----------



## MrsBigMc785

Tamzing - Fingers crossed for your :bfp: ! Keep us updated. 

ljo - At least some of your opks are coming up negative. Mine did that a couple of days before everything was fully negative. So, I am sure you are really close to being finished.


----------



## tamzing

hahah SLG - I like your attitude...as you can tell I'm adopting the same! Best wishes to us both! :)


----------



## ljo1984

Passed more tissue this morning, safe to say I've retained shit loads! Stupid body!!! Yeh hopefully now this is all coming away tests will drop quickly now and I can get on with TTC.


----------



## BrownieBaby

Hi everyone, sorry for going AWOL after my post on Saturday but I havent been in a very good place and tried to avoid all things forum-y. Think I'm out the other side now and feeling a bit more positive. My H has been a star and is making me focus on the future :)

I havent dared do a test yet, its 4 days since my D&C and knowing my body it will take ages to realise I arent pregnant again. Not sure when I should do the first test, I'm scared!

Tamzing - cant believe you have already ovulated! good luck! I'm also not waiting to try again, I'm desperate to be pregnant again.

slg - how long are you planning on waiting? Sorry its taking so long.

ljo - I hope thats everything, have you got an appointment to go back and check everything has gone? Maybe phone EPU they might scan you?


----------



## ljo1984

No follow up, I was given a hpt to take after three weeks, I presume if it was still +ve they'd expect me to call, but hopfully it looks like it could be -ve by then, was fainter this evening and opk -ve again.


----------



## BrownieBaby

I'm glad things look to be getting fainter anyway x

I did a test - still very positive. I'm clutching at straws but it seems to be lighter than my positives before my D&C. Going on holiday 2 weeks today, so I'd like a negative before we go, but I'm probably being very optimistic knowing my body! x


----------



## ljo1984

How many days past mc are you? I'm two weeks if I count when my placenta decided to leave as when It was complete and they are not in last few days becoming more noticeably fainter. Although as I said look like I retained a few bits so that will have kept them stronger too. Xx


----------



## BrownieBaby

Had my D&C on Friday just gone. I know its way too early to expect anything, I guess I was just hoping it would be fainter! x


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh it will be a while longer but I also know how you feel, I was exactly the same two weeks ago. Massive hugs. Xx


----------



## MrsBigMc785

So, for the past few days I have had faint positive lines on the cheap opk strips. But, my digital one still isn't showing a smiley face. :-/ Maybe my body is getting ready to ovulate? Before, even the cheap tests showed no hint of a second line.


----------



## slg76

BigMc, sounds like you are getting closer! Hope you get a smiley face in the next couple of days.


----------



## Shelie

HI Ladies,

I would like to join this thread, I had a miscarriage yesterday, I was only 4 weeks and it was a blighted ovum, I passed it naturally/spontaneously. I am having an ultrasound later today to see if it was 'complete'. My HCG levels are back to 4.

I am hoping to start ttc straight away. I feel up to it. I will just wait to see what the u/s shows. It is so good and encouraging to read all the success stories. 

Bless you all.


----------



## dmc3113

so sorry for ur loss.. its not easy. my husband and I lost our daughter 6/30/[email protected] 20 weeks. we are now in our 2ww and im going crazy!


----------



## slg76

Hi Shelie, glad you found us. I just replied to another of your posts but am happy to see you in both threads. I had a missed mc at 7 weeks. It was a month ago but my body hasn't figured out that anything is wrong and I haven't passed the pregnancy. I'm going in tomorrow for a vacuum aspiration to clean everything out. My hormone levels should drop in a couple weeks and we plan to ttc right away. I'm sorry for your disappointment and loss. I hope we all find ourselves pregnant very soon.


----------



## MrsBigMc785

Shelie - I am very sorry for your loss! :-( But, welcome to our thread. 

SLG - Good luck to you tomorrow. I am praying all goes well. Hopefully your levels will drop very quickly so you can jump right on trying again.


----------



## BrownieBaby

BigMc - glad something seems to be happening! Fingers crossed you dont have to wait too long.

Shelie - so sorry for your loss. I hope your ultrasound shows everything has passed so that you can TTC soon. I too am ready to TTC straight away. Let hope we all fall pregnant again quickly.

slg - I hope everything goes ok. Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## ljo1984

I think the tww is so much more worse when your TTC a rainbow baby! I'm not looking forward to it! 
Mrsb- I'm sure the digitalis won't be as sensitive as the cheapies (same as digi hpt's) so I'm sure it's working upto ovulation and you'll get your  soon. Xx


----------



## slg76

Good evening. Just giving an update. I had my ipas procedure done today (kind of like a DC). It was painful but only for a couple minutes. This afternoon the cramps haven't been any worse than what I've had for two weeks now. Felt sad to see an empty uterus on the screen afterward but feel relieved that my body can get back to normal now. My doctor was out of town but the Dr. who did it was great. She said that my corpus luteum, which provides the progesterone to support the pregnancy, was still totally intact and that is probably why my body wasn't passing the pregnancy on its own. Hoping for quickly falling HCGs now!


----------



## MrsBigMc785

SLG - I am glad to hear that everything went well for you!  Hopefully, you will see your HCG levels drop soon. At least you know now that they should be DEFINITELY dropping.


----------



## tamzing

SLG, I was thinking of you, glad to hear everything went as well as it could. :) Fingers crossed for quick falling HCG! take care :)


----------



## BrownieBaby

Glad all went as it should slg. It was an unfortunate necessity and now its done you can start looking forwards. Lets hope your hcg levels come down quickly! xxx


----------



## slg76

thanks, ladies. I'm feeling much better today. yesterday my abdomen was pretty achey but today is not bad at all. I had a little spotting right after the procedure but haven't been bleeding otherwise. I think this was a good decision for me.


----------



## MrsBigMc785

slg - I am glad to hear that you are feeling better and happy about your decision.  Hopefully soon we can create our 2ww forum together. Lol!


----------



## ljo1984

I keep getting left ovary twinges (I normally get this in the lead up to ovulation) so I think my ovaries may be waking up after a 3 month break!! Although I'm still bleeding (today was like medium flow AF) so very much doubt if if was to ovulate any time soon it'd implant! Tests are getting fainter daily, think it will be bfn in a few days! So sad that we so desperately wait for a bfp and this I'd the only time in TTC journey your wishing for a bfn :-(


----------



## BrownieBaby

Good to hear that slg. I too only had a bit of bleeding and cramping the day of the procedure and since then I've hardly had anything. Bit of brown blood spotting on and off but no pain. It took me longer to get over the GA - was dizzy for a few days when I did anything a little bit energetic!

Sounds like we all might be on our first TWW around the same time! 

I did another IC today and its still very positive - a week post D&C :(


----------



## slg76

pretty soon we can all move on from hoping for a neg hpt to hoping for a pos opk. Hooray!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey ladies,

Slg, glad to hear all is done, was thinking of you xxxx

So I think today is my O day, I had negative OPKs on Monday, Tuesday, definite positive OPKs on Thursday, Friday, and back to negative today... So according to a few ladies here, today is my O Day, which is CD18 of my first cycle following MC! 

So tomorrow I guess I'm in my tww! 

From the day of my MC, I started back taking my prenatal, folic acid, magnesium, B Complex, and CoQ10! I definitely have more energy, and I think I've also have better concentration at work!?!

So let the longest tie weeks of my life begin!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Does anyone know how to post multiple pics in the same thread?


----------



## BrownieBaby

Hey hows everyone doing?

Had my consultant appointment today and it went well. He's given me provera to start AF if she hasnt arrived by 8 weeks after the ERPC. He's also given me 6 months worth of clomid. He's said I have an even more increased risk of multiples as I've had a twin pregnancy so I'm now up to a 1 in 10 chance.

However, I started bleeding on Sunday quite heavily out of the blue. EPU think they must not have got everything during the ERPC and my body is expelling it. It slowed down yesterday but it has just become really heavy. I think I'll ring them again tomorrow if it still hasnt stopped as there could be a risk of infection.

Hope everyone is doing better than I am! x


----------



## ljo1984

So help me out ladies lol. My hpt this morning had a shadow line on it, so should be -ve in next couple of days! My opk at the beginning of the week and been very -ve for a few days running. Yesterday morning the lines were the same, then yesterday evening it was darker, this morning it's darker again.
I read that if your hcg is there but very low then you can still ovulate as it is progesterone that stops your cycles in pregnancy not hcg, as they use it to trigger ovulation in ivf etc after all. So if this is true I could be ovulating right??? I'm still bleeding on and off, mainly in a morning up until late afternoon, then I have nothing. I'm having on and off niggles in my left ovary but not the pains I normally get, yet (I normally get them later in the day I get my positive). So I don't know if to take the plunge and BD tonight just so I feel in doing something about it. I don't think it'd implant if I am but I can't just let an egg go without trying :-( 
I hate been out of control of my cycle, not knowing where the hell I am.


----------



## slg76

sounds like you may be ovulating. I have heard of women getting pregnant before their HCG went all the way back down. I say go for it!!


----------



## ljo1984

I am gonna lol. Still bleeding so hoping it'll chill out for dtd tonight lol. The bleeding makes me think even if I am ovulating then really it's not gonna stick (surly there won't be sufficient lining?!) but would rather give it a shot than leave it. And will keep on wth opk's incase it's a fluke and ovulate later.


----------



## slg76

hmmm, not sure anything can stick if you are doing much more than spotting. Although the egg wouldn't make it to your uterus for another several days. Can't hurt to practice anyhow!


----------



## MrsBigMc785

I agree with slg. It wouldn't hurt for you to try if you want to. Idk if anything will stick, but at least you won't feel like you missed an opportunity.


----------



## ljo1984

That's exactly how I feel, at least I'm doing something about it. Although sort of wish I hadn't of bothered :-( I got up in the night and this morning for the loo and I'm bleeding like the beginning of AF again, heavyish although (tmi) thick and darker loss than AF. So won't be doing that for a little while again :-( unless it just helped me get rid of what was still to come, I don't know. But I'm now pissed off with the world again lol and it's our wedding anniversary today! Pha pj's and bed for me tonight lol.


----------



## LifeAfterDepo

Hey ladies! Update: saw the heartbeat today!!!! It was so strong! Doc says everything looks great. Late ovulation pushed EDD back to late June.

My initial beta this time was only 7 this time and it was the faintest of faint internet test. And now, we have a nice heartbeat!


----------



## slg76

Hooray, Life!! I'm so pleased for you. What a relief and what a special day for you. Congratulations!


----------



## MrsBigMc785

Life - I am so excited for you!!! 

Ljo - I know the feeling! Keep your head up, hun. It will all be over soon! 

As for me, I am 6 days away from being able to call the doctor for my Provera and first round of Clomid. Can barely wait!


----------



## ljo1984

My left ovary is going mental!! Getting slot of twinges last few days and positive opk's n afternoon negative in evening. Think my body is trying to ovulate but not quite getting there yet. Just did a 20miu test which was neg whooooooo at last, no second line!!! I have one 10 miu left which I do tomorrow or Monday. But think that parts done, just need to stop bleeding now!!!


----------



## hilslo

Hi ladies - mind if I join you? Most of my history is in my signature. My lastest was a mmc. I didn't get a -ve hpt for around 7 weeks but ovulated on Monday so af isn't too far way. We didn't try this time as i had a repeat d&c for rpoc only a week before o so thought it was too risky given the v short time.
I also only have one tube following my ectopic in April. Thankfully I think I ovulated from my tubeless side this time so fingers crossed we can go all guns blazing next month!

I have noticed a few sharp pains around both ovaries recently - has anyone else found this after their d&cs?

I'm 33 in early November and still trying for #1 so feeling the pressure! Looking forward to seeing us all get our rainbows together!


----------



## ljo1984

My d&c was in 2009 so can't really remember. This time I had medical management (tablets) but yes the last few days my ovaries seem to be "waking up" and get twinges mainly in my left but occasionally the right too. I get ovulation pains so know my pregnancy was from my right so don't know if t'll still work that it's left sides turn and that's why I'm getting more from that side. Think my body is getting ready or trying to ovulate. How long after your -ve did you ovulate? I've only just got a negative but sure I'm not far off ovulation.


----------



## hilslo

It took 2.5 weeks. I usually o on days 19-28 so that was quite soon for me (ignoring the 7 week wait to get the -ve lol!)
Glad to hear my ovaries and the only ones doing some disco dancing!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Slg, glad to hear all is done, was thinking of you xxxx
> 
> So I think today is my O day, I had negative OPKs on Monday, Tuesday, definite positive OPKs on Thursday, Friday, and back to negative today... So according to a few ladies here, today is my O Day, which is CD18 of my first cycle following MC!
> 
> So tomorrow I guess I'm in my tww!
> 
> From the day of my MC, I started back taking my prenatal, folic acid, magnesium, B Complex, and CoQ10! I definitely have more energy, and I think I've also have better concentration at work!?!
> 
> So let the longest tie weeks of my life begin!!!
> 
> xxxxx

So, I think I'm 8dpo today, and I tested.....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## slg76

sofa...what do you think of your test? That is a nice line for 8 dpo! It doesn't seem very pink/purple though. How long after testing did you take the pic? I find that lines sometimes look different in pics. Looks like a very good start to me!!!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## ababytogether

Hi everyone

I miscarried on 29th Sept whilst abroad, at 5 weeks, came away naturally, had a scan 10, last Tuesday and had a small blood clot left which they said would come away naturally, and that was what they were expecting to see after a mc

My AF arrived earlier this month 26 days, and I passed the clot

Now it's on the road to TTC again, I've been trying for 3 years I just hope that it doesn't take that long again, as unfortunately time because of age is not on my side

Thank you xx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

slg76 said:


> sofa...what do you think of your test? That is a nice line for 8 dpo! It doesn't seem very pink/purple though. How long after testing did you take the pic? I find that lines sometimes look different in pics. Looks like a very good start to me!!!

Hey chick,
Broke down and did a digi....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## MrsBigMc785

Congrats Sofa!!!!


----------



## ljo1984

Massive update! I was on a night shift on Sunday, just did a ladies blood pressure and sneezed, something had happened down there (I'd stopped bleeding that afternoon so was shocked) hobbled to the loo and I had flooded the pad and my knickers :-( and passed about 6 clots walnut sized!!!! Was very scary and confusing. Because I'd stopped bleeding I hadn't too any pads so I had to wear net knickers (a posher version of hospital paper knickers) and a big incontinence pad!! I could feel myself having small gushes every now and the for the next hour then got bad cramps. Went to loo and passed one more clot. Over the night bleeding slowed and now I have nothing at all, everything's totally normal CM wise. I'm thinking them clots must have been hanging around a while and that's why bleeding was stop and start so much. Tests -ve now and I'm using my clear blue fertility monitor which is reading low at the moment. After one long month of this I finally feel in getting somewhere. Phew!!!


----------



## BrownieBaby

Congrats Sofa! And welcome to the newbies, sorry you are going through this too.

ljo - I hope that was it, the fact you have negative pregnancy tests is a good sign.

Well I had to be admitted on Friday for an emergency ERPC. The bleeding didnt stop and I was in quite a bit of pain so I went in for a scan and they said 'most of it was still left'. God knows what the first surgeon was playing at! But they did the op whilst scanning this time so they are confident they got it all. I've been bleeding a small amount since, it increased overnight and is quite dark red, but hopefully thats a good sign that my body is registering it. 

I go on holiday tomorrow until Monday, so I think I'll wait until I get back to do a pregnancy test. 

I'm utterly fed up :(


----------



## ljo1984

Oh my god brownie, I really hope this is it for you, awful that you've had to go through it twice and worrying there was most of it still retained. Grrrrrr. Massive hugs. Xx


----------



## slg76

ljo and brownie,
Yikes!! So sorry that this has been so hard. I'm glad that you both feel that you are making progress toward getting this over with! Hugs to you both! :hug:

I'm feeling good and my beta yesterday was 144. Def on its' way down.


----------



## BrownieBaby

Thanks both, if I'm being honest I think its only just starting to hit me.

I just feel so down about it all. I think once I stop bleeding I'll be able to start looking forward rather than being in limbo. 

I just want this nightmare over :(

slg - good to hear your levels are getting lower. FX for a negative test very soon! xxx


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## hilslo

Blimey - so much to catch up on!

Sofa - huge congratulations. I hope this is the one for you :happydance:

Brownie - Sorry you've had to go through this. If it's any consolation I ovulated one week after my ERPC. I was still getting positive hpts after 7 weeks so had my ERPC so no emergency or me but hopefully the outcome will be the same for you!

Ljo - that sounds scary - fingers crossed that's the end though and now your body will move on.

It's bad enough that we have lost the baby but immensely frustrating that our bodies can't even do that right sometimes :growlmad:

slg - nearly there!!! Did they say how much longer they think it will take?

Rahma, ababytogether - welcome! :hugs:

Not much to update from me - still waiting for AF. Currenlty 8dpo (we didn't try this month given my ERPC was only a week before I ovulated). I normally have a short luteal phase so praying that it will miraculously get longer...a long shot but you never know lol!:wacko:


----------



## slg76

I've had bad headaches for a week or two now which isn't like me. Did anyone else had this after mc? I'm wondering if falling hormone levels would have anything to do with it???


----------



## lexieruth23

Hello all and I am so sorry for everyones loss. I lost my baby @6w6d on october 3rd. We resumed sex 2 days after our miscarriage it is now the 30th and I am having the same symptoms I had with my last miscarriage. Could we be pregnant already?


----------



## lexieruth23

Let me rephraze that im not having my miscarriage symptoms I am having the symptoms I had that led me to believe I was pregnant lol my nipples are very sore im very hungry and tired.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

lexieruth23 said:


> Hello all and I am so sorry for everyones loss. I lost my baby @6w6d on october 3rd. We resumed sex 2 days after our miscarriage it is now the 30th and I am having the same symptoms I had with my last miscarriage. Could we be pregnant already?




lexieruth23 said:


> Let me rephraze that im not having my miscarriage symptoms I am having the symptoms I had that led me to believe I was pregnant lol my nipples are very sore im very hungry and tired.

Hi chick, it's possible! 
I mc'd on 1/10/23, and I'm got my BFP last Sunday at 9dpo!
We're you monitoring your cycle at all? 

xxx


----------



## lexieruth23

No ma'am I haven't been tracking anything this is all new to me ahaaa I don't even know what a lot of things mean in these forums I know that bfp is big fat positive ahaaa. My miscarriage was my first pregnancy and I've been really quiet about talking about it so I don't know what to do or track all I know is being pregnant was the best thing that ever happenened to me and my husband and we want to get pregnant again asap.


----------



## lexieruth23

And Congrats to you ! I love hearing that people do get their rainbows.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

lexieruth23 said:


> And Congrats to you ! I love hearing that people do get their rainbows.

Cheers my Dear!
Its very early for me yet... hopefully third time lucky!!
If you have any questions at all, feel free to ask! Dont be shy!
These ladies are fabulous!!!

xxxxx


----------



## lexieruth23

Well thank you so much my real big question is should I be worried if I have already concieved. Is it too early after my miscarriage for me to have a healthy full term pregnancy ?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

lexieruth23 said:


> Well thank you so much my real big question is should I be worried if I have already concieved. Is it too early after my miscarriage for me to have a healthy full term pregnancy ?

Well, from what Ive read and heard, there's no physical reason not to start trying straight away.. I think some girls wait until the emotional side of things has passed etc.

My GP didnt seem to bothered when I popped in yesterday to confirm the pregnancy... she said to put whats happened to me previously out of my mind, this is a brand new pregnancy!!

I think after a MC, the innocence of that first flush of pregnancy is gone, I remember by first BFP, I floated around the place, only to be dragged back down with a bang... we waited a month and our next BFP on 11/9/13, again floated, but not as high.. I MC'd at six weeks, and I was devastated!

Now with this pregancy, Im definitely more nervous than excited! We more or less put our celebrating on hold until after the scan (if I make it that far) on 20/11/13!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lexieruth23

Well that is amazing news that God has blessed you with another soul to grow inside of you. I will keep you in my prayers and I am so anxious to see what goes on with your pregnancy. Yea I've never felt anything like when I looked at that stick and got my BFP im pretty sure when I concieve again it wont be the same feeling and I definitely wont be telling anyone untill my second trimester. It was so embarrassing to be like yea im pregnant and everyone was congradulating me and then a week later my baby was gone.


----------



## lexieruth23

The crazy part about my pregnancy was I knew that something wasn't right and I told my husband I wasn't going to get to excited because I thought something was wrong but I couldn't hole in my excitement and yet there was something wrong with my pregnancy and my baby passed.


----------



## slg76

Hi Lexie,
I just had a mc at about 8 weeks. I also had a feeling that something wasn't right with this pregnancy. I had no real reason to feel that way so I dismissed it as me being overly worried. 

I have read many women's stories about getting pregnant again the very next cycle after a mc (without a period in between). Most of them go on to have healthy babies. My doctor is fine with me catching this first ovulation if I can. I think as long as you feel ready to be pregnant again it is safe to go for it. If your body isn't ready to carry a baby then you just won't get pregnant. 

I'm sorry about your loss! I'm not sure the most people understand if they haven't been through a mc themselves. Even though your baby is only a few weeks old you have already bonded with it and planned a future for it. It is a big deal to lose a baby, even if early in pregnancy. I hope that you find yourself pregnant again very soon :)


----------



## lexieruth23

JSlg76: ty so much for responding I can't tell you how much it means to me to be able to have people to talk to about this very sensitive subject. And yea I brushed off that feeling to as me just being scared because it was all new I had never been peregnant before.

I have read about a lot of women getting pregnant 2 weeks after a mc. I just am so ready for another chance at being a mother so I have been kindly reminding God that I am here and to please bless me and my husband with our first baby.

Ty so much for your condolences and I send mine right back to you. And I hope that God sends us both our rainbow babies soon.


----------



## ljo1984

I knew both times my baby had gone. My first been my first baby I had the same response to my feelings, I really did not want to have my scan because I knew what was coming :-(

With my two rainbows I was nervous for scans but knew they were ok, so when I felt them feelings again this time that's why I booked a private scan on that same day, again I was right. Mother instincts rule.

Had another gushing blood and clots experience last night :-( I'm ringing EPU in a min when it opens, get fobbed off no doubt.


----------



## slg76

ijo--sorry your bleeding is still so strong. That must be uncomfortable and scary. Maybe they can give you a scan to at least see how much is left in there? I did an IPAS (similar to D&C). The procedure was not comfortable but afterwards I only had spotting. 

Lexie--I guess there really is something to be said for mother's intuition. Looking back now I realized that around the time my baby stopped developing I lost my fatigue. Weird since my HCG levels were still rising. 

I am feeling optimistic today. My HCG on Monday was only 150. A friend told me that when she tested at 100 she ovulated the next week. So I have a close eye on my HPT tests; for now they are still positive. I went today and bought some soft cups to use this cycle. If I make an egg then those sperm had better find it!!! I have a good feeling that I will be pregnant again very soon. I hope that God has his good listening ear on for both of us :)


----------



## lexieruth23

Slg yea I totally believe in mothers intuition because my husband's mom new that we were pregnant at like one week along lol way before we knew. I just know that the both of us are going to be blessed with our rainbow babies. We should be ttc buddies lol. God has amazing plans for us and our babies.

Has ANYONE ever heard of loosing the first baby after depo to a miscarriage with long term depo use. I have been hearing that everywhere I was on the shot for 5 years.


----------



## ljo1984

Lex I've not heard that before, only that repo can take a long time to get out of your system when you want to TTC. I hope the mc theory is not the case :-(

So last Sunday I had my big loss and clots, nothing until wed then the same thing happened again. EPU suggested could be first period despite only just getting -ve tests (4.5 week post meds) and I was far from convinced with that theory. Buuuuut since Halloween night I've been bleeding heavy AF type flow with some clots on and off (not like normal AF but first AF's can be far from normal) so maybe it is after all! Who knows! But if it is I'm hoping ovulation will be delayed otherwise I'll be on a plane on cd 17 :-/ lol (and flying to oz so traveling for over a day!!!)


----------



## lexieruth23

Well I've been having sore nips and since yesterday my hips have been hurting. These are the same syptoms that happened with my first pregnancy around 2 weeks. What should I do? Should I test soon? Should I wait? Im so nervous. People have said maybe its left over hcg but I know that all of my hcg was gone. I got it tested.


----------



## ljo1984

It is a possibility and has already happened in here, if you know your hcg has left your system then any line there there'll be no doubting a new pregnancy. Xx


----------



## lexieruth23

Im super scared and my hips are killing me lol. Should I take a test on thursday or is that to soon im pretty sure that I ovulated on the 12th as to the fact that I had clear discharge that coincides with when im suposed to ovulate. I don't due ovulation tests or anything but on my period tracker it gives youu an estimate of you ovulation based on your period and length or cycle etc.


----------



## ljo1984

If you did ovulate on the 12th you would have a good positive line now as it's 3 weeks ago now  xx


----------



## slg76

I say test! I agree with ljo, if you ovulated on the 12th then there would be no doubting the line now. I hope your symptoms are the real deal :) Maybe I lost my new ttc buddy already...fingers crossed. 

ljo, so hard to know what is what now isn't it? I hope you get a good bd in before you leave on your trip. Those spermies can stick around!!

I'm doing ok. Body is settling down from the huge hormone drop. My HPTs are allllmost negative now.


----------



## lexieruth23

Well ty guys I will wait untill thursday and then I will test. And ahaa we have to think of another name for our buddyness lol ill think of something creative ahaaa shoot soon enough well both be pregnant will our rainbows. Ahaaa when will you be actively trying again slg.?


----------



## slg76

we are ready to try as soon as my body cooperates. I'm waiting for the last of the HCG to get out of my system. I'll have another beta done on Monday. I can barely see a line on my wondfo HPTs now. I started doing OPKs but they have been positive every day. Some cycles that happens to me so OPKs aren't always useful. I'm not sure what it is about my hormones that are wacky and cause that. I think I could ovulate anytime with HCGs this low but it could be a couple weeks too. If I'm really unlucky it could be much longer because I don't always ovulate on my own. My fertility doctor said that on my first period she would put me back on medication. I have a refrigerator full of gonal-f injections just waiting to be used :)


----------



## ljo1984

Yep I'm thinking to bd the two night before we travel, should be plenty sticking around then if it did happen during flight!! Lol, weird to think I might concieve a child thousands of miles up in the air!! Ha ha. But I think after all this I may ovulate late. X


----------



## Tella

Hi guys, hope you dont mind me joining. Im looking for some ttc buddies that understand what im going through. However my mc was back in April. Till jow we have been trying but not really hard, im feeling now that im ready to get back into it completely. 

Im praying for a rainbow as my bfp was after 6 failed rounds of ART and then a natural bfp so im positive that it can happen again.

Congrats on the quick bfps and your forever beans. 
 
My hcg was down to 0 within a week after d&c. And had a normal cycle immediately afterwards.


----------



## lexieruth23

Im so glad thag your levels are going down girl. I hope that you ovulate on your own shoot sgart getting it in now lol ahaa make sure you have not missed nothing lol ahaaaa that's what we've been doing. For some odd reason right after I had my miscarriage I got super horny sorry if tmi but my sex drive just came back full force I hope that was god saying to have sex cause were gonna get pregnant asap lol


----------



## slg76

Hi Tella. Welcome! My bfp was after 3 rounds of Femara+Ovidrel and then I got pregnant on the following natural cycle. We had ttc for 18 months. I'm hoping this one is much quicker. 

Lexie-I also had increased sex drive after my mc. I guess it IS a msg to get busy! :)


----------



## lexieruth23

Ahaaa that's what im thinking lol


----------



## Tella

slg76 said:


> Hi Tella. Welcome! My bfp was after 3 rounds of Femara+Ovidrel and then I got pregnant on the following natural cycle. We had ttc for 18 months. I'm hoping this one is much quicker.
> 
> Lexie-I also had increased sex drive after my mc. I guess it IS a msg to get busy! :)

Thanks :hugs: Strange how things happen when we dont expect them. I agree please i dont want to wait another 30 months before a bfp again.

Do you guys have anything planned to help things along, ie special diets, exercise or just some strange things that might help?

Im on a alkalizing mission, i have a idea that im to acidic and its hindering implantation so im on Beet Juice daily, alkalizing powder as well as a glass of lemon juice in the morning.

Also taking Inofolic and BComplex to help out with the LP as it was hitting 12days since the MC :cry:


----------



## lexieruth23

Well I just started spotting a little bit.! Could be my menstrual could be implantation either way I am stoked. Im going to mark this in my period tracker just in case.


----------



## floridamomma

hi ladies. I am here after mc on October 7. its my 3rd in the last 12 months. I have 3 children 7, 5, and my youngest is almost 4. my husband and I were married ad he has no children. I am not exactly sure if im ready to start trying again but we aren't providing so here I am. I am sorry four all of our losses and I hope we get our rainbows soon


----------



## ljo1984

So this "period" thing I'm supossedly having, just been for lunch for a friend and went to loo, blood was dripping shout so I wiped (sorry tmi) and had a large chunk of tissue (not a clot defo placenta tissue) come away!! Ffs, I was so hoping it was just all over then this! Despite negative tests, so it must have just been sitting there waiting to come away! So is this a period? Is it all due to my body trying to get rid of retained stuff? I'm 5 weeks post medication now, I'm beyond fed up with all this :-(


----------



## slg76

yay for bleeding Lexie! Back to the Femara right? I hope it works just as quickly for you this time.

ljo--I've had a little bit of weirdness going on too. I stopped bleeding a week ago. A few days after that I had a piece of tissue come out (no blood along with it). Today I spotted just once and then stopped. Our bodies are just confused. I wonder in both our cases if the tissue had been just hanging out but since we weren't bleeding there wasn't anything to flush it out of our body?

Tella--I think alkalizing in general is a good thing. Can't hurt your fertility! I take a prenatal, vitaminD, an alkalizing greens powder. For fertility I stick to the hard core stuff, Femara, Oviderl, and Gonal-f. :haha: I don't ovulate on my own so I need to help it along. 

My beta continues to drop and I think it's low enough that I could ovulate any time now :)


----------



## Tella

Yeah thats what i thought and considering everything im reading, i really want to become more alkaline for my overall health.

Are you tracking ovulation at all?


----------



## slg76

well, I TRY to track ovulation. It's a bit tricky for me. I only ovulate some months even though I get a period every month. I also can get several LH surges in a month and no way to know which one if any results in ovulation. Every once in a while I get a textbook looking cycle and I know for sure. Right now my LH tests are positive but that is because I still have some HCG in my system. They are fading everyday and I'm hoping for one of my "normal" cycles for just after my mc.


----------



## BrownieBaby

Hey everyone, I'm back from my holiday which was a really good distraction. 

Hello to the newbies, sorry you've found yourselves here :(

ljo - sorry you're still bleeding - do you think thats it now? Maybe you should ring EPU and have a scan just incase there is a lot left?

slg - I hope your levels come down very soon.

I stopped bleeding the day after we arrived on holiday (bled heavily on the plane which was quite scary!) and yesterday I got a negative pregnancy test. I really hope we get to try before Christmas! If not we have the provera to start after 8 weeks. I'm going to start using OPK's soon I think too to make sure I dont miss ovulation!


----------



## MrsBigMc785

Hello everyone! Sorry I disappeared for a while. I blame the holidays. ;-) I wanted to get on here and tell everyone that I just got my BFP! 4 months after my missed miscarriage. We had 2 beta tests done and the doc is a little concerned that my levels didn't quite double, but he said my progesterone is good. He said we should remain optimistic. Scan today showed a strong heartbeat. *Fingers Crossed* I hope this is our rainbow baby!


----------



## slg76

A huge congratulations to you MrsBigmc. Hope you are taking good care of yourself and your little bean. So happy for you!


----------

